# Greenish blue mold



## Mac0904 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think this is a piece of grape wood or something like that. i've got the 4 in false bottom with a power head that's pushing water out of the fountain in the back corner. this fountain really keeps the moss too wet i think, so i might have to remove it and install a drip system of some sort. I also have one of those repti-foggers that's really cool. 

my question is, is this greenish blue mold bad for Leucs? when i get the springtails in there, will they eat up this mold? Initially, there was some white stringy mold that looked like spider webs or mycellium so i boiled the wood for about 45 minutes, and now i have this greenish-blue mold.

i don't want to put frogs in until i've had this thing running smoothly for about a month, and i think the temp regulation is fine with the submersible water heater.

also, i have some broms in here that i didn't get pictures of. can they be planted directly in the moss, rooted in the clay pellets below?

???


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Mold is totally normal. The springs will devour it all up.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

It's normal and will not harm anything... but are those potato chips in your viv? (2nd pic) Why are those in there haha


----------



## Mac0904 (Feb 24, 2011)

HAHA, potato chips? i think those are holes in the grape wood. i took the wood out and put it on the deck in sunlight to get better pics.

I think i'm going to put a layer of potting soil on top of the moss, and then another layer of moss. will this give the springs a layer to live in and proliferate?


----------



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

where can i get springtails?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That mold is totally normal in a viv that is establishing. I experienced blooms of that type of mold often during the first year. I havent seen it for a while but i'm sure it will appear again at some point. I'm pretty sure the springs will eat it.


----------



## Mac0904 (Feb 24, 2011)

fantastic. thanks for the feed back. I recently took the waterfall out and tried to install a sprinkler system dripper with my powerhead water filter, and couldn't generate enough water pressure so i'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I would ditch the water feature entirely. The water feature is really more for yourself than the benefits for your frogs. I've tried many myself over the years and have had extreme difficulty in controlling the water, be it the splashing, flow rate, flow direction, flood, pump clogs, fallen leaf dams, saturated soil, you name it. What ultimatley ended up happening was that it was taking away from my enjoyment of the viv and my frogs. I have had a few water features that worked well, but the troubles that I went through with all the others didn't make them worth it to me. Now my motto is KISS. Without a water feature a vivarium is easier to set up, and long term there is less maintenance and stress on yourself.

My warnings aside, water features are definately possible to do correctly, just be prepared to hit some bumps along the road and possibly experience frustration.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mitch said:


> It's normal and will not harm anything... but are those potato chips in your viv? (2nd pic) Why are those in there haha


Saw that and wondered the same thing....Went back after reading Macs next post and can see it is holes now....Totally looked like potato chips at first....LOL


----------



## Mac0904 (Feb 24, 2011)

i plan on putting frogs and couch potatoes in there, that's why i need the potato chips. ;-)

so i decided to keep the water fall and add a lot more live plants. i bought 6 broms, but only two of them have survived. i think i saturated the roots too much, and for too long. the plan is to put a layer of potting soil in a few areas and then another layer of moss.

also, i'll put the fog machine on a daily timer so it gets some humidity each morning, and run the waterfall twice a week (or maybe even once). that thing shoots water all over the place so it'll be like a light rain once a week. 

based on everyone's comments, i won't worry too much about the mold. i'm going to get some springs and let them live in there for a few weeks to make sure they start the food chain, then throw a trio of leucs in the mix.

as a newb, i know i have no business trying an active water source in my brand new tank, but i can't help myself.


----------

